# Comb/clipper attach,ent length guidance



## Kerry24

Hi all,

I've been AWOL for a bit... life is manic! But thought I'd visit today as I finally need to bite the bullet and clip Pareto. I just love the shaggy look, but he's suffering in this heat, so clippers here we come. I've bought some cheap ish Wahl clippers... I will definitely get a good set, but no time to wait for them t arrive, so these will do for a couple of grooms, and then they can be emergency back up!

Have posted a couple of pics below (hopefully) to show his general shagginess... not done any trimming apart from his fringe and a matt from his back leg. The second pic is Pareto up a tree... He loves climbing!



















What I really could do with is some guidance on a starter length.... what comb should I use for where? So what lenght for back, legs, undercarriage, bum etc. and any tps for his face? He is quite a cocker looking poo, so probably best to go for a more cocker cut, having said that he has such a poodley bum 

Any comb/length guidance gratefully received... going to give it a go tonight when he's chilled... I may need a glass of wine as I'm nervous!

Kxx


----------



## MillieDog

I have the Andis Clippers which are probably similar to the Wharl ones. I have a set of combs but don't use specific combs for each section. I look at Millie's fur, decide how much I want to remove and go the one of the long combs. Aim slightly downhill rather than horizontal to the fur. 

If not enough fur comes off, then go down a comb length or two. I use the same length comb on the back and legs, although sometimes a slightly shorter comb on the legs.

As for the undercarriage I need to buy some shorter combs as the shortest one I have is not short enough. I know you can remove the comb attachment and use the blade neat on the tummy area but I'm not confident or proficient enough to do it yet. I tried in one small are and almost skinned poor Millie.

I generally try to use the clippers to get the look I'm looking for which is not necessarily a set/standard look. But its how I like to see Millie look. I then finish off with thinning out the fur too, which I'm experimenting on at the moment. I've tried a Karlie De-Matting Rake, Coat King, Mikki De-Matter and thinning scissors.


----------



## emmelg

Going to give bailey a trim, what size comb should I use, don't want him too short x


----------

